# need info on a manual pasta maker/machine



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

A friend is considering purchasing one of those manual pasta machine, the kind that cranks out the sheets of pasta. He already has a Simiac machine, but wants the manual machine.

Any info on what brand or advice greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## sam (Oct 22, 2004)

I've had a good ol' Atlas for about 30 years now. It has NEVER failed me, acted up, or disappointed in any way. There are attachments available for several different types of pasta. Good, durable, basic equipment.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

second Atlas or Imperia. They can be had for $30-40 if you stay away from Williams Sonoma and others like them. cheap Chinese knockoffs run under $20-i've got one i've used for quite a while; they work but take a little more work on your part. 

hth, danny


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I've also had a good 'ol Atlas for about 30 years. Has never failed to work just perfect. Makes sheets first, then there are attachments. I have angel hair, regular spaghetti, ravioli stuffer, and lasagna noodle maker attachments.

doc


----------

